#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Laboratory Measurements >  >  >  IP Petroleum Measurement Manual

## bataraguru

Does anyone have these measurement manual? I've been looking for these standard quite sometimes, but didn't find anything regarding it. Could some one assist me on this matter? :Smile: 

See More: IP Petroleum Measurement Manual

----------


## a_ellythe

API MPMS Chapter 11.1-Volume VIII

----------


## bataraguru

is it the same manual like API MPMS? or does it have a different views of standard from API MPMS standard?

----------


## Shabbir2009

> is it the same manual like API MPMS? or does it have a different views of standard from API MPMS standard?



No, it is not the same. This is developed by Institute of Petroleum. Mostly followed in Europe particularly UK.

----------


## Tahir

which ip standards you need i can help about it

----------


## Shabbir2009

> which ip standards you need i can help about it



Salam

I need the following:

IP PMM Part XIII Section 1 Electric and/or electronic pulsed data cabled transmission for fluid metering systems
IP PMM Part XIV Statistics for static and dynamic measurement
IP PMM Part XII Section 3 Instrumentation for primary measurement 

Thanks in advance

Shabbir

----------


## mirro

any I*P st*an*dar*d is g00d

----------


## Dorasin

Can anybody help me for API MPMS Chapter 11.1.-2004. I would also be grateful for the calculation for PC (Excel spreadsheet).

----------


## 66666silver

Hi may I know if you have IP 540 on determination of existent gum of aviation fuel? Thanks in advance

----------

